# Thực hư: chỉ cần uống loại nước ép "thần kỳ" này trong 3 tháng có thể trị dứt ung thư phổi?



## mai lan (26/8/18)

Loại nước ép này đã được các nhà thảo dược học Trung Hoa điều chế ra để trị bệnh ung thư phổi và nhiều căn bệnh khác. Và trong vài năm trở lại đây, nó đã được ưa chuộng trên toàn thế giới như một loại đồ uống dinh dưỡng hàng ngày.

Thức uống kì diệu này được đặt tên là Miracle Drink vì những lợi ích mà nó cung cấp cho não bộ và cơ thể quả thật là kì diệu (miracle). Nước uống này có cách làm rất đơn giản, chúng ta chỉ cần máy xay sinh tố hỗn hợp táo, cà rốt và củ dền rồi uống. Tuy nhiên, các nguyên liệu này phải đảm bảo sạch và an toàn vì chúng ta sẽ sử dụng cả vỏ của chúng khi xay.




​Chỉ cần cho tất cả các nguyên liệu vào máy xay (để cả vỏ) và nhớ là phải uống ngay khi xay xong. Số lượng cà rốt, táo và củ dền tùy thuộc vào khẩu vị, bạn có thể thêm táo hoặc cà rốt nếu thích. Tuy vậy, để những ly nước này mang lại có kết quả chữa bệnh tốt nhất thì tốt hơn hết là bạn hãy cân bằng số lượng của từng loại nguyên liệu. Lưu ý, bạn có thể cho nước cốt chanh để tăng hương vị nhưng đừng thêm đường.

Ngược dòng thời gian trở về nhiều năm trước, có một bệnh nhân tên Seto bị ung thư phổi. Một nhà thảo dược học người Trung Hoa thời bấy giờ đã khuyên ông dùng nước ép táo + cà rốt + củ dền và nên kiên trì uống thức uống thần kì này trong vòng 3 tháng. Kết quả là ông Seto đã chiến thắng được căn bệnh ung thư phổi quái ác. Sau đó, ông đã nỗ lực truyền bá kinh nghiệm của mình để cộng đồng ý thức được rằng họ có thể chiến thắng ung thư. 




​Xa hơn nữa, từ những năm 1920, hai bác sĩ người Đức Farberse và Schoenenberger cũng đã dùng nước ép củ dền để điều trị cho những bệnh nhân ung thư. Chỉ tính riêng nước ép củ dền cũng đã giúp làm tăng lượng oxy trong máu lên 400%, giúp loại bỏ hết những cặn bã trong cơ thể. Các nhà khoa học còn cho rằng, thức uống này không chỉ chữa được ung thư phổi mà còn diệt trừ hầu hết các loại ung thư bằng cách ức chế sự phát triển của tế bào bệnh. Thức uống cũng rất tốt để duy trì sự hoạt động khỏe mạnh của thận, gan, tuyến tụy và bảo vệ chúng khỏi những rủi ro khác.




​*Vì sao ly nước "thần kì" này lại có khả năng trị dứt ung thư phổi chỉ sau 3 tháng?*

Theo các chuyên gia, ly nước có sự kết hợp giữa hai loại củ vá một loại quả như trên vô cùng dồi dào chất chống oxy hóa và được cho là có khả năng cứu sống con người khỏi nhiều căn bệnh nan y. Ngoài ra, sự kết hợp của ba loại củ quả này sẽ giúp chúng ta tỉnh táo và tươi trẻ hơn đồng thời còn đem lại rất nhiều lợi ích cho sức khỏe như sau:

- Táo chứa nhiều dưỡng chất như vitamin A, B1, B2, B6, C, E và K, folate, niacin, kẽm, đồng, magie, kali, photpho, sắt, canxi, sodium và mangan. Hàm lượng chất xơ có trong táo cũng rất tốt cho sức khỏe.

- Cà rốt chứa vitamin A, B1, B2, B3, B6, C, E, K, folate, niacin và axit pantothenic, các khoáng chất như kali, canxi, photpho, magie và selen. Một trong những hợp chất quan trọng nhất tìm thấy ở cà rốt là beta-carotene. 

- Củ dền lại giàu vitamin A, C, các vitamin nhóm B, kali, sắt, magie và đồng bên cạnh những hợp chất chống lão hóa.




​Theo các chuyên gia, để giúp thức uống mang lại kết quả tốt nhất, bạn hãy uống vào sáng sớm lúc bụng còn rỗng. Một giờ sau khi dùng thức uống này, bạn có thể ăn sáng như bình thường. Lưu ý, bạn có thể uống loại nước này 2 lần mỗi ngày, vào lúc sáng sớm và trước 5 giờ chiều. 

_Tuy vậy, tác dụng của thức uống này cũng tùy thuộc vào cơ địa của từng người. Trong một số trường hợp, chỉ cần uống một tháng là đã đỡ bệnh, một số người thì phải cần đến 3 tháng mới cảm nhận công dụng của thức uống này. Thế nên dù đang khỏe mạnh hay đau ốm thì cũng có thể dùng thức uống kì diệu này để tăng cường sức khỏe. Tuy nhiên, trước khi áp dụng bạn nên tham vấn ý kiến của bác sĩ để đảm bảo an toàn cho sức khoẻ._

_Nguồn: Guu_​


----------

